# LONDON | Vauxhall Square | 168m x 2 | 49 fl x 2 | U/C



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Vauxhall Square
*Nine Elms
SW8*


*Official Website:* http://www.vauxhallsquare.co.uk/

*Architect:* http://www.alliesandmorrison.com/projects/selected/2012/vauxhall-square/

*Developer:* http://www.clsholdings.com/cls/en/ourproperties/uk?tab=3&country=1



*Development Facts*

*Height:* 168m - 168m - 87m - 69m - 53m - 39m - 37m

*Floors:* 49 - 49 - 26 - 21 - 16 - 11 - 8

*Office space:* 22,732m²

*Retail space:* 3,119m²

*New homes:* 520 (110 affordable)

*Cinema space:* 3,777m²

*Status:* Approved

*Location:* Nine Elms, London


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

look fantastic but i prefer them to be built in cw.


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Kind of boring.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

I think these will surprise a few people. 

They will look fantastic IMO.


----------



## aclifford (Jan 22, 2007)

When I see a design by Allies and Morrison I always feel bored and underwhelmed


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Great!


----------



## SO143 (Feb 11, 2011)

london needs something like *432 park ave* tower in new york.


----------



## CCs77 (Jul 30, 2008)

Still a while until this one get some action. According to its website timescale, it is expected end of 2014 for the current tenants to vacate the site, with works begining at early 2015. Completion date is 2020.


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

A model


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

They look great! There are enough non-glass elements in the facade to make it look interesting and not just another glass tower. The block shape is also a welcome addition for the non-CW parts of London.


----------



## Bligh (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh wow! This looks awesome. I do agree with what someone above said, this would maybe look better in Canary Wharf or the City but this is still amazing. Vauxhall could turn into London's 3rd Cluster now - especially with St.Georges Wharf nearby. 

Gold stars from me!


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

quite decent, not spectacular.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks/Resembles an _*un*twisted _version of Dubai's Cayan Tower


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

The Vauxhall/Nine Elms area is really booming! This is great news!


----------



## Hoogfriesland (Nov 22, 2005)

London is booming! It's gonna be the "skyscrapercity" of Europe.


----------



## λλ (Feb 21, 2014)

Hoogfriesland said:


> London is booming! It's gonna be the "skyscrapercity" of Europe.


I concur. London and Istanbul are Europe's most booming cities in this aspect.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Any news on this one?


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Construction has finally begun. The rest will follow in the months to come.



DarJoLe said:


> Crane was installed this weekend for this part of the scheme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geoking66 (Jun 27, 2006)

Not sure why this hasn't been moved to U/C.

29 March:


DSC00165 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


DSC00167 by Geogregor*, on Flickr


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

update



Master_Builder said:


> Homeless shelter finally coming down, they must have dossed over to their new digs. The site is pretty much a blank canvas now.


----------

